# Horse losing weight & muscle mass FAST



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

My tip would be to have a vet look at this horse as soon possible.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

BornToRun said:


> My tip would be to have a vet look at this horse as soon possible.


Yeah, I told her to do that as quickly as she could, but she said she didn't have the money right now.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

paintgirl96 said:


> Yeah, I told her to do that as quickly as she could, but she said she didn't have the money right now.


you can talk to a few vets and have them make out a payment plan that looks like an emergency she might have a blockage in her guts she really needs to go to a vet she looks like she could die in the next week or so.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Animallover707 said:


> you can talk to a few vets and have them make out a payment plan that looks like an emergency she might have a blockage in her guts she really needs to go to a vet she looks like she could die in the next week or so.


That's what I've been telling her, but she just recently told me about this. In November, the last time I saw her horses in person, she was still fat & healthy.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

From the looks of the mare she NEEDS a vet ASAP. We can give you all the feeding advice in the world, but since she has deteriorated so far that she is a 1 on the body scale... a vet really needs to be involved to determine what has caused this mare. 

From her condition I am not surprised she is weak. She appears to basically be a walking skeleton with fur.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If she refuses to get a vet out, make a call to your local animal control or sheriffs office or something. NOT having this mare seen is abuse IMPO.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

If she has lost that much that fast i deffinatly think its blockage, honestly i would do anything to get a vet out, when my horses are hurt i make an aggreement to make payments or i ask if she can work it off. If she doesnt see a vet asap i predict that the horse will probably die. I watched a 42 year old horse for a lady for a week and one day i saw the horse wasnt eating and was acting funny, i called a vet immediatly(Was a little scared the owners would be mad, but id rather have them be mad then the horse die) and found out that she had a blockage in her stomach.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

If she doesn't get a vet ASAP this horse will DIE !


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

If she can't afford a vet bill, she can't afford a horse IMHO. 

I would be calling any vet in your area for help. This horse has a lot of weight in a small amount of time, she needs help.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Well someone has to do something, the horse needs a vet.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There is nothing we can tell you to help this horse other than get a vet out or end this animals suffering. This is sad and animal cruelty, if your friend can't afford a vet, can she afford a bullet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

What is she eating? How much? How much hay and what kind? Does she have shelter? Is she blanketed in bad weather if there is no shelter? When was she last dewormed and with what? Has she been treated for tapeworms and encysted strongyles in the last 6 months? (meaning a powerpack or Quest)

Assuming she is being given access to a proper amount of calories in a day and a good quality of forage with adequate protein and her deworming is good, there are only a few things that would cause this. 

A. Teeth problems preventing her from masticating her food properly. Need a vet

B. Illness or cancer. Need a vet and blood tests

C. malabsorption or possibly even hind gut acidosis. Need money and probably a vet.


So...There ya go. The horse is about a 1.5 on the scale looks like. She has a big problem and could be turned in to AC for a horse that looks like this with no vet care being provided. Its no joke. Horse is emaciated. That hair is hiding how bad it is.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

She needs to give that horse to someone who can take care of it if she can not afford the vet. Either AC needs to confiscate it, give it to rescue or free to someone willing to take the risk. Something needs to be done - that is pure neglect on your friend's part.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Gee! I hope the local animal control/ welfare get wind of this and take the horse out of there. Ignorance is not always bliss. This is pathetic.

GET A VET! How many times do you have to hear that?

Bet your friend ate lastnight.....this is why I waited a long time to have a horse, and instead of having a horse I worked with horses. People who disregard the welfare and needs of animals in their possession and are too selfish to put the animals needs before their own really sicken me.


----------



## Freyannia (Jan 24, 2013)

Deffo see if your friend will call the vet. I would be less likely to think she had a blockage and more likely to think she has liver issues. 

For the liver the main red flags are sudden extreme weight loss, lethargy, dull coat, pale, not interested in feed.

If yet he horse has a blockage she would be showing some signs of impending colic, her droppings would be a telltale sign. 

The vet would know which tests are best suited to her.

Please let us know how she gets on and good luck x


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Jeez, forget an online diagnosis....get the vet!


----------



## Freyannia (Jan 24, 2013)

It's always an awful situation when you have to stand aside and can't do anything. If your friend says she can't afford a vet I am afraid all you can do is see if she will surrender the horse to a rescue. Other than that unfortunately because she isn't your horse you can't really do anything.

I feel for you, I really do. I was in the same situation for 6 months with a young horse who turned out to have cancer, he was eventually seen and operated on and his owners decided to at that point get rid of him, so I jumped in and took him off their hands. That's my Clydesdale gelding. But I know EXACTLY how you feel xx


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

What part of Tenn are you & your friend in? If it is close by, i would consider taking it in if your friend wanted to find it a home that can care for it - or at the very least get it put down so it does not suffer anymore. I know some of the vets around here pretty well.....


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to my old mustang last year. He never got as bad as your friend's horse but out of the blue he just started losing weight/muscle and even when I doubled and then tripled his feed he showed little appetite. I was able to work out a payment plan with my vet and we ran a bunch of blood tests. Turns out it had something to do with his colon (although they said he seemed gassy as well and probably was experiencing some stomach discomfort). They gave him some bute, which got him eating again. They had me hand graze him 3-4 times a day for at least a half hour (I don't have grass in my pasture). They said that grain was easier than hay on his digestive system and they had me put him on an all-grain diet for a couple of weeks (I was feeding Triple Crown Senior). They also recommended a supplement called biosponge. You can get it in a paste but the powder is cheaper. When I started feeding him hay again I started with alfalfa and eventually moved back to the grass hay he was on before. He made a complete recovery and is now fat and healthy once again. I hope this helps!


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

She's going to call a vet in the morning before school & if they can make it out there tomorrow I'm going to meet the vet at her place, & to make sure the mare is doing okay & what not.


----------



## Freyannia (Jan 24, 2013)

Please let us know how she gets on xx good luck to you, your friend and her horse xx


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

I gave her a few recommendations on vets I've used in the past with my older Appendix mare. I haven't went to see this mare yet, but too me, & all of ya'll, the pictures speak for themselves. She's up to date on all shots & worming. I told her I'd take care of talking to the vet when he got there about payment plans & what's best for the horse. I know my friend & she's intentionly not trying to neglect her horses at all, she loves them don't get me wrong, but I've told her over & over to only keep one. She doesn't have adequate land for three. I've even offered to keep one of them over here, her youngest filly, but she won't let me. Don't know why. :/


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

What is with these people that won't get the vets out for their animals?????


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

She feeds all three of her horses square bales of hay from the local Co-Op. It's 5.50 a bale, which is the highest you can get around here. 
As for feed I'm not really sure, last time I was over there she was feeding them NuTrena. Not sure about now though, I don't think she would've switched.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I work with a horse that recently drastically lost weight and after getting the vet out and having bloodworm done it was found that she had lymphoma and was put down 2 days ago. Curious to see what the vet says. Good luck!


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

I really wish she would have told me earlier she was beginning to lose weight. Not sure why she keeps these things to herself. If any of my horses get hurt or anything, I tell her & call a vet if it's serious.


----------



## grumpy (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope she finds out what the problem is, i am having issues with a old horse loosing weight and he is eating about 35 pounds of food a day between his grain and hay and soaked hay cubes. 
this mare looks like someone is stealing her food and the mud and barb wire are scary.
i wish people would look at the place their horses are living in and work to better that place,


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

will be intersting to see what the vet says. it is extremely cruel to let this happen . sounds like liver disease to me


----------



## Freyannia (Jan 24, 2013)

There are odd exception to the rule though. For example my Clydesdale is a nightmare to manage. He had an eye removed at 3 so has trouble regulating his temp (he over heats very easily). So you can't rug him in the winter because even in a rain sheet he sweats up. You can't stable him because his sinuses go mental and he stresses out in the stable causing to loose condition no matter what you feed him. 

So in the winter he gets a bit skinny, mainly top line condition. If you were to look at him you would think gosh he' a bit skinny, but look below his hips and spine and he has a great covering over his ribs, he isn't cold, he is happy and active etc etc and of course in the summer he practically rolls round the field! Lol

But someone who doesn't know him would think I was neglecting him. I have a very close relationship with my vet and have him looked at the second his condition changes as there is always the worry that the cancer he had as a youngster may come back. 

My point is that not all people neglect their animals and it is just the way that that particular animal is. It is a hard one to call if you don't know the people involved. Sadly all too often neglect is one of the main factors :-(


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Sorry Freyanna but the horse in the original post is not "a bit skinny"


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> What is with these people that won't get the vets out for their animals?????


IDK?

I do get that the economy sucks, I know vets cost a fortune, which is why I sold a bunch of horses, not that I couldn't afford to keep them healthy, but I knew if someone got real sick I would struggle.

Some one called me rude earlier, guess I do sound rude to some people, BUT

No animal deserves to live like that, it's not living it is slowly dying, and without the benefit of medical advice, and it is plain CRUEL.

I have a bunch of dogs and horses, I work with 3 vets to try and keep them healthy, as to paying, well guess what, after 7 years my main vet and I never even discuss money, if it's an emergency, I call and he eithet comes out or I trailer in, we deal with the issue, he bills me. If I can't pay the bill I go see him, pay what I can, then I start selling stuff, or going without until I get the whole thing paid off.

Maybe I'm lucky, but I prefer to think that the fact that I involve him early means it keeps my costs down, and he knows my OUCH point.

OK got side tracked, I still have multiple horses, and you know that I would give them away or shoot them rather than have the look like that, it is inexcusable.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Freyannia said:


> There are odd exception to the rule though. For example my Clydesdale is a nightmare to manage. He had an eye removed at 3 so has trouble regulating his temp (he over heats very easily). So you can't rug him in the winter because even in a rain sheet he sweats up. You can't stable him because his sinuses go mental and he stresses out in the stable causing to loose condition no matter what you feed him.
> 
> So in the winter he gets a bit skinny, mainly top line condition. If you were to look at him you would think gosh he' a bit skinny, but look below his hips and spine and he has a great covering over his ribs, he isn't cold, he is happy and active etc etc and of course in the summer he practically rolls round the field! Lol
> 
> ...


I agree. My four year old Quarter Horse is an extremely hard keeper. I got him from a lady who kept him in her front yard (a total of maybe 2 acres, if that) so he was in pretty poor shape when I got him. He gains weight fast, but also loses it fast. He's kept on grain year round & now his weight stays basically the same. Thankfully he has no medical issues causing this, he's just a naturally hard keeper.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

OP your friends horse is it her or her parents that have last say & are being reluctant to properly care for horse & get a vet out to see ??


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Regardless of whether this horse is a naturally tough keeper or if she has something seriously wrong this horse Clearly needs a vet.
I suggest calling your local humane societies. Most humane societies Really Don't want to take animals - most shelters are full and can't afford more horses. If possible they just try very hard to make sure the animals are cared for in their owners care.
So if you call they'll most likely come and talk to the owners, they'll probably require a vet see the horse within a certain amount of time (most likely with a recommendation of some inexpensive vets in your area). 
If this horse is just an exceptionally hard keepers it's still no excuse for her to be in that condition. She needs Much more food and probably blankets if it's cold in your area I'm sure she's shivering off any calories she actually gets.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

The problem, whatever it is - is clearly extreme and serious. If you have verified she is actually on a high caloric diet, she needs help yesterday. My first guess would be cancer. It has taken two of my horses in the past. Both dropped so much weight in their final months regardless of intake. If nothing else, they can put her on painkillers until it is time.

I have to agree w others, if she cannot afford to take responsibility for this horse's care, health and welfare - she should not have a horse. For the love of God, she needs to find a way.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Your in tn? What part?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

There is an excellent chance that is horse is not actually being fed. Or it is not being fed enough to amount to anything. 

It could have an abscessed tooth. It could have no teeth. It could be dying of cancer. Or have an infection or an obstruction or something equally dastardly.

Or it could have a severe lack of hay.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Please keep us informed of what the vet says if she gets one out there tomorrow..... Also, what part of Tn are y'all from? I am really worried for this horse.....


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Interested in the outcome...


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Middle TN. & her parents have the final say in all her horse matters & stuff. & Celeste, she feeds her horses twice a day, grain, & they get a square bale each. She doubled this mare's feed & hay four days ago to see if anything changed.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I am glad the vet is coming out.

I just have a hard time believing the horse is really being fed that much. In the photo I see a pasture that has every speck of vegetation eaten out of it. The hay in the photo also appears to be low energy. I would strongly suspect the horse's issue is a lack of calories.

Horses don't eat every blade of grass in a field that large unless they are very hungry.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

gottatrot said:


> Horses don't eat every blade of grass in a field that large unless they are very hungry.


Not to stand up for the OP's "friend" but I do disagree with this statement. I have to lock my horses out of my back pastures because they will eat every blade of grass down to dirt during the winter if I let them. Never mind they have hay in front of them 24/7, good supplements, and they are too fat as it is. My sacrafice area is pretty decent size and it looks similar to that picture - but good luck finding a rib on any of my horses.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

paintgirl96 said:


> Middle TN. & her parents have the final say in all her horse matters & stuff. & Celeste, she feeds her horses twice a day, grain, & they get a square bale each. She doubled this mare's feed & hay four days ago to see if anything changed.


Where at in mid tn? I'm from mid tn too. You can pm me if you don't want to post it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

paintgirl96 said:


> Middle TN. & her parents have the final say in all her horse matters & stuff. & Celeste, she feeds her horses twice a day, grain, & they get a square bale each. She doubled this mare's feed & hay four days ago to see if anything changed.


:shock::shock::shock:

She just barely started upping her mare's feed a few days ago? A horse doesn't get this way in a few days and her food should have been upped a while ago.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

This mare should have free choice hay. Period. And it should be good quality hay.

It also needs to be fed something else. I am guessing that this is an old horse and should be getting senior feed. A lot of it.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with everyone that said that she should have been getting fed more a long time ago, if she was mine and wasn't fat the second I thought she was loosing weight I would have upped her feed.
I have a now two year old then has been wintering terrible no matter what I fed her, the vet was out today but said to wait until spring and see if the green grass will put wait on her, she is now where near as bad as this horse and she is getting a square bale herself and she is a shetland pony.

If her parents can't or won't pay for a vet to see the horses it is time for her to get rid of all of them I am afraid.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have seen growthy two year olds that are hard to keep weight on. I have never seen one get this thin from just growing too fast if they had adequate feed.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Problem now is she isn't allowed to eat until tomorrow as she got colic this morning, which is going to make getting wait on her so easy.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Problem now is she isn't allowed to eat until tomorrow as she got colic this morning, which is going to make getting wait on her so easy.


She has colic?
Did I miss something?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I was talking about my two year old.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Problem now is she isn't allowed to eat until tomorrow as she got colic this morning, which is going to make getting wait on her so easy.


Has she had a fecal egg count done? 

Skipping a day or two on grain due to colic is nothing for the long haul. Colic, however, is. I assume she is being treated.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes the vet was out this morning, she isn't allowed anything at all no hay nothing. She is UTD with worming and will be re wormed in a couple of days just in case it missed anything. She has been wormed in the Beginning of October as a yearling just before a bought her, that was the first time in her life she has been wormed and then again at the end of December. The wormer we use kills everything.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If the vet was out, and said not to feed her, you better follow those instructions. Right now, you are worried about life and death, not a couple of ribs showing.

For anyone that might be confused, I am NOT referring to the horse posted by the OP. That horse is not receiving medical treatment as far as we know.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Off course I am listening to the vet, I just said starving her wasn't going to help her weight. I am not stupid or neglectful.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Off course I am listening to the vet, I just said starving her wasn't going to help her weight. I am not stupid or neglectful.


I never thought that you were. I think that you are doing a good job.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry just read how rude I was. That is just how it sounded to me. Been a very stressful day as you can imagine but that is no excuse again I am very sorry.

You should see the face Dinky pulls at me every time I go check on her, she is mad at me and thinks I am the most evil person in the world, not only am I starving her but she can't be with her friends because I can't starve them and being able to see them is not good enough for her.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Horses are pretty resilient. A day without food will not equal death. You are not "starving" her. As well as a day with food isn't going to fix her weight. 

Here is hoping you get her sorted out! I know it is stressful. Don't wear yourself out and don't lose hope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

She like I am starving her, she can't understand why she doesn't have a nice big pile of hay like her friends as she is used to getting a whole bale. The good news is she is much more active though she seems little out of it but I will take that over lying on the floor looking almost dead.

Back to the OP really hope your friend gets the vet out ASAP I know they saved Dinky's live today.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Any news on the OP's friends horse??


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Sorry just read how rude I was. That is just how it sounded to me. Been a very stressful day as you can imagine but that is no excuse again I am very sorry.


No problem. I thought you were just stressed. Colic is terrifying. I hope she gets better soon. I'm glad you care so much about your horse.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you, I have know her from birth as her breeder is a neighbor and when she went to the pony auction I had to get her as I tamed her down prier to the sales so it was almost like I bred her myself.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the horse is in with others they may be chasing her away from the hay. To prevent this the hay needs to be set out in twice as many piles as there are horses and spaced no closer than 20'. Horses will chase an older one off.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Any update on if the vet did get called out...and what was said??


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

I talked to the vet today for my friend & she asked for a stool sample. After the tests, she told me she had a LOT of stomach worms. Now she's on Quest worm medicine & on stall rest. So hopefully everything is okay now.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

So her poor condition is due to worms?? Vet found No other medical reason for her emaciated state?Poor girl:-( Peoples Lack of routine care & nutrition{obviously}.....Makes one:evil:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It is going to take a lot of hay and a lot of time before the horse is ok. Any other horses on the place are no doubt wormy too. At least this is a start.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

With the deworming treatment,Warning about keeping close watch on her for colic:-(!! With her high worm load & weakened state she is at high risk:-(


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

paintgirl96 said:


> Yeah, I told her to do that as quickly as she could, but she said she didn't have the money right now.


 If she doesn't have the money for a vet my bet is she doesn't have the money fpor food either. I would call animal control of some sort. You can turn her in and not give your name.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I would turn her in too. If the horse hasn't been wormed, her teeth probably need to be done, and no doubt she needs a lot of expensive high quality hay to get her health back.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Still can't believe some one can let their horse get in that state and other something as easily fixed as worms.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It is very likely that lack of feed was involved.

To the OP: I really hope that you will watch this horse. Be sure that she has a lot of good quality hay in front of her. If she gains weight over the next few weeks, fine. If she does not, and the owner makes no further effort or lets her starve down further, it is your responsibility as a member of human society to report her to animal control or some other responsible group.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

That poor horse id be carefull with the wormer if shes that wormy worming could kill her. The mass dieing of worms can impact her and cause serious colic. Its going to be a long time before shes ok. Id bet if other horses are with her their full of worms also so all horses must be wormed to make a diffrence.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

paintgirl96 said:


> I gave her a few recommendations on vets I've used in the past with my older Appendix mare. I haven't went to see this mare yet, but too me, & all of ya'll, the pictures speak for themselves. *She's up to date on all shots & worming*. I told her I'd take care of talking to the vet when he got there about payment plans & what's best for the horse. I know my friend & she's intentionly not trying to neglect her horses at all, *she loves them don't get me wrong*, but I've told her over & over to only keep one. She doesn't have adequate land for three. I've even offered to keep one of them over here, her youngest filly, but she won't let me. Don't know why. :/


All it is, is a parasite load? Hmmmm. If this is love, I would hate to see neglect!!! I am sorry I know you are not the owner, but this maddens me to no end, glad you are trying to help, maybe phone animal control if you care about the horse.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

:evil: Did your friend lie to you about worming her? I thought you had posted she was up to date on wormers?? If she did I'm sure she is also not being truthful about the feed this horse is getting. If she can't be bothered or afford a regular wormer or a vet, how is she getting her horses teeth done, how is she feeding this mare. IMHO this horse needs a different home and I wouldn't be surprised if she goes downhill. Why do people own horses when they don't care for them properly. Just don't have them period!! If I was you I would recommend a horse rescue to your friend for this horse and/or report it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

There is a lot more that is the matter with this poor horse, than just worms.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never seen worms knock a horse down that fast, in just a few months.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you take the skinny one home for a while to see that she's not robbed of her hay?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

At this point this horse needs to be put to sleep in my opinion to end it's suffering. 

OP, you and I clearly have a different opinion about the types of people we would consider friends. 

This is total abuse, and it doesn't happen overnight, or in the space of a week. Your 'friend' has been giving extra feed for a few days, whoopie do.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Was worms just the easiest most convenient excuse to find? It seems like it. If it was my horse I would be looking at blood work, ulcers, teeth, etc - not just a fecal. I really hope more was done than just a fecal because so much could be missed on a snappy diagnosis.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think the horse had an exam. I think all it had was a fecal.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't think the horse had anything.... And I wonder if the " friend" is really the op
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

